

Scientists Achieve Optical Invisibility - littleidea
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/05/110518085200.htm

======
DocSavage
Here's the paper:

<http://www.opticsinfobase.org/ol/upcoming_pdf.cfm?id=143769>

------
blackRust
What is exactly new about this compared to (scientific paper link at bottom):
[http://www.st-
andrews.ac.uk/news/archive/2010/Title,59358,en...](http://www.st-
andrews.ac.uk/news/archive/2010/Title,59358,en.html)

I'm not a physicist but if someone knows enough that would be interesting.

------
ghempton
I was hoping for some pictures but....

------
rb2k_
Seems like a fun project!

Does anyone know what the practical use of something like this would be?

~~~
JakeSc
The practical use of an invisibility cloak?

~~~
rb2k_
Besides military and women's lockerrooms.

~~~
westcoastr13
Paint wind turbines with the material and you remove the only obstacle to
placing them near population centres.

~~~
zcid
...or airports...?

